# Shoulder pain



## Metal head (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi I have pain in my shoulder when I do incline dumbbell press over head barbell press bench press. I have no idea what happened I was fine one week and the next when I went on to do chest/ triceps that's when i noticed the pain. Could anyone help me with this issue? Advice what I could do to fix it. Should I keep hitting the gym?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 19, 2017)

Metal head said:


> Hi I have pain in my shoulder when I do *incline dumbbell press over head barbell press bench press.* I have no idea what happened I was fine one week and the next when I went on to do chest/ triceps that's when i noticed the pain. Could anyone help me with this issue? Advice what I could do to fix it. Should I keep hitting the gym?



damn, that's an interesting lift.....

and...you have pain when you do said interesting lift...but didn't notice the pain until you did chest/tricep....very interesting...


----------



## Metal head (Jan 19, 2017)

Lol I meant bench press, shoulder press, and incline shoulder press. On Monday the next week I went to do chest and tricep workout and when I did bench press noticed the pain in my shoulder


----------



## Metal head (Jan 19, 2017)

Incline dumbbell press*


----------



## IHI (Jan 19, 2017)

Exact same thing happened, is happening with me that began months ago and progressively has gotten worse. Ill know for sure next wed, next monday go in for dye contrast mri to see wtf happened, insurance made me do 6wks pt before theyd authorize the mri and that definately made things worse


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 19, 2017)

Take a week off from doing any movements that aggregate it. Ice. Ibuprofen. See how it feels in a week.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 19, 2017)

Jenner said:


> damn, that's an interesting lift.....



incline dumbbell press over head barbell press bench press

priceless.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 19, 2017)

Metal head said:


> Lol I meant bench press, shoulder press, and incline shoulder press. On Monday the next week I went to do chest and tricep workout and when I did bench press noticed the pain in my shoulder



hahahaha...I was just fuuking with you  

Unfortunately there could be many reasons it hurts....try different things but check your FORM first


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2017)

For now, cut out the over the head pressing movements all together for 2 weeks and pop some Aleve for 3 days .Roll the over head presses in and out of your work out. 6-8 weeks on and one week off.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 19, 2017)

just having this conversation myself about some shoulder pain... im going to try what snake said. I think the barbell is the culprit to my issue.


----------



## Metal head (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  ya it's actually been 3 weeks now since I first noticed it. It hasn't gotten any worse but doesn't seem to be getting any better. But ya I haven't been doing shoulders in the last 3 weeks and when I do bench press I do close grip bench press which doesn't seem to effect it. I haven't gone to see someone because I live in the middle of no where about 3-4 hours away from anything


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 19, 2017)

Take 20lbs off each side and check form


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 19, 2017)

Unless you get an MRI, it's really just a guessing game. I'd say rest it for a week or 2, if it doesn't fell better go see a specialist.


----------



## Jocephis (Feb 10, 2017)

Hope it's nothing serious.
Any updates?


----------



## IHI (Feb 11, 2017)

Mine ended up being
SLAP tear
Frayed biscep tendon
Liseons on rotor cuff
Tendinitis 

Good luck, sounds exactly what i started with and it never went away, some days i got away lifting more than other days, but it always flared in some way which made me get checked


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 11, 2017)

Usually what happens in that moment is u don't warm up enough and u end up hurting your rear delt. U most likely hirt it lowering the weight when your supporting muscles had control of the weight. Had a similar injury a couple weeks ago. Like assassin said without a mri u will likely not ever know exactly what it is.


----------



## Metal head (Feb 14, 2017)

Well it's been a few weeks or so  since I posted this and hasn't gotten much better i can bench normally again tho. Still can't do over head presses that's when it hurts the most


----------



## Metal head (Feb 14, 2017)

IHI said:


> Mine ended up being
> SLAP tear
> Frayed biscep tendon
> Liseons on rotor cuff
> ...



So what can you do about your injury? Is there any way you can heal that? Or is it screwed up for good?


----------



## IHI (Feb 14, 2017)

Metal head said:


> So what can you do about your injury? Is there any way you can heal that? Or is it screwed up for good?



Live with the aftermath forever and hope it dont get worse, or im getting surgery next week  to fix it and get baco to normal...huuge set back obviously, but needed


----------



## Metal head (Feb 14, 2017)

IHI said:


> Live with the aftermath forever and hope it dont get worse, or im getting surgery next week  to fix it and get baco to normal...huuge set back obviously, but needed



Oh ok that well that really sucks man. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## IHI (Feb 15, 2017)

Im sure surgery will go well, doc told me "my job is easy, ill be in and out in 30minutes, but your recovery is going to suck. 4-6 months no work, first month in immobilization sling, no movement. 2nd month pt person will move your arm forward and backwards and you dont help. 3rd month pt doc and you will begin to get a larger range of motion going on. 4th month rom will continue but they will start with a 2lb dumbbell and begin to work on getting stabilizer muscles back in shape. Then if everything goes well, you do as tour told, by month 7 it should be healed as well as it will ever heal and you can then begin to bring in weight slowly but listen to your body and dont get stupid and hurt it again by trying to power thru something that feels odd"

My right shoulder i believe had a slap tear from the millions of nails ive driven over the years but being self employed you just worked through it, plus i took winters off so i assume it sorta kinda healed a wee bit during off season. But to this day if i do alot of hand nailing (side job of siding a house for example) the pain comes roaring back and that shoulder will still lock up once in awhile....but doc renews my vicatin script every year so if i have to pop it back in, ill have a day or two of pain killers to get thru, and itll somewhat go back to the normal pain ive experienced for many many years.

Thats why my left shoulder suddenly shitting the bed last fall literally took me by complete suprise. Hope i dont regret this, our high school strength and conditioning coach blew his shoulder apart literally in a lifting competition last year and it took 3 surgeries to rebuild it with new parts. 7months after his last surgery and all that rehab hes making huge strides to get back to where he left off pre injury, so i got his pt gal lined up for me post op, we'll see how it goes. Prepaid gym membership ahead 4 months since pulling machine pins for leg work on machines will obviously be easier than possibly ruining "good" shoulder lifting big cookies one handed onto a squat bar lol.

But buddy that had the surgery said realistically, your going to hurt so bad that any exercise is going to kick your ass with pain no matter what or how you do it, he tried, said about week 5 was when he was able to get thru a half a normal workout at 1/4 of the weight he was used to slinging, and said the mental aspect is the hardest being handicapped by your own body and pain level...but it will get better. Hes worked back up to clean and jerking 285 already and got his squats back upto 445x7...so about 100lbs down from where he was..but still fantastic considering the almost yr hiatus


----------



## Metal head (Feb 16, 2017)

Wow sounds like hell of a long road to recovery but at least by the sounds of it you can recover from it maybe not 100% but at least it's not hopeless like I was scared of. I'm hoping mine is nothing to worry about I did a shoulder workout today and it didn't bother it to terribly bad so maybe it's getting better


----------



## IHI (Feb 16, 2017)

Funniest part is everybody has been telling me to stop bar work, its the absolute worst thing on shoulders, use dumbbells. Oddly enough, dumbbells shut me down faster than anything when doing any bench type exercises, it roared in quick and extremely intense, whereas bar work, alot of the time i could get thru a routine....except incline, I absolutely cannot do any sort of incline or overhead pressing moves, very fast show stopper.

I highly recommend instead of doing bench presses, do floor presses. Lay on the floor and set the pin height accordingly for the bar. This way you cannot over extend your shoulder joint, because the floor is absolute 90*. Really want to burn the ever living shit out of your chest while doing floor presses? Leave your legs flat out, dont bend your knees for added strength; this places all the load on your pectoral and tricep muscles absolutely. You can try it with dumbbells too and do like i did, experiment with every wrist angle possible to find the happy spot where it doesnt kill your shoulder. I tried every angle to manipulate the shoulder joint from as closed as possible to open, but thise dumbbells were the death of my work out during any pressing chest motion flat, decline, and incline...but the bar i could get away with a full workout sometimes


----------



## Metal head (Feb 16, 2017)

Ya man I am even still having a hard time with incline and over head I'll do incline dumbbell presses with a low weight hurts a little but I just kinda push through it and I don't do over head presses. 
But damn I like the sound of these floor presses I'll have to rig something in my gym to do em but I definitely want to try them 
Oh ya by the way where I'm from it's a small town with no gym so I have to have my own gym in my basement lol


----------



## IHI (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a quick think, if ya got some lumber laying around, cut them to 24" lengths and start stacking them up like bricks nailing them together to get required bar height for racking/unracking. On that lay bar will need to sit on, cut 4 chunks to nail on as bar stops so bar cant roll off the blocks forward or backward.

Even when my shoulder gets better its forever going to be a staple exercise, the emphasis on the chest is amazing, especially when doing it flat legged. My bad sticking point is just off my chest, so i was able to handle more weight for more reps than i could think of using a bench. When i was researching the floor press, it was all mutually agreed that once you go beyond 90* that the load is almost all of the shoulders, well not all, but it places them under extreme off angle loading and isnt good for the shoulder..at all.

Another option if you got $200 you can part with, i bought this body solid power rack from jesup gym equipment just up the road from me. Its not fancy, not awesome like a rouge unit, but it was the only one thatd fit my low basement ceiling and sky is the limit, saved my bacon many times too trying that 1 more rep thing
http://www.bodysolid.com/Home/BFPR100/Best_Fitness_Power_Rack


----------



## Metal head (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like to me that you would benifit a hell of a lot more from the floor presses compared to regular benching. Maybe It help me get a better chest. 
I like that body solid power rack I'll have to get me one some time I can use that for a squat rack and the floor presses and barbell presses it would be a perfect addition to my gym 
Hopefully they will hire me soon at the UFA so I can start investing more into my gym lol


----------

